# Striking Combinations



## Guro Harold (Apr 22, 2006)

Please add your striking combinations that you would like to share or discuss!


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok, I guesss, I will start the ball rolling.


- #2 Recoil Strike.
- #2 Recoil Strike.
- Redonda.
- Downward  strike.


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2006)

Abanico

Redonda

Figure 8 both upward and reverse


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 25, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Abanico
> 
> Redonda
> 
> Figure 8 both upward and reverse


Cool combination!

Dos Witiks with Redonda is apart of the PKTS 64 form, from what I recall.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 25, 2006)

- Punyo
- Witik to head
- Payong (#12 block)
(yes, this part is 10 count )
- Up and down or rompida - straight strike or use energy for disarm and strike.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2006)

I like to strike toward the legs (#9) and continue through circling clockwise and come up and abaniko the head.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 26, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> I like to strike toward the legs (#9) and continue through circling clockwise and come up and abaniko the head.



Cool, I tried this one too.

The cool thing about this one is that it reminds me of the "Abaniko-Double action" technique from the Professors 1980's video series. There is an upward double zero finish in that series.

- Another variation I did was adding a Redonda after the Abaniko again.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 26, 2006)

- #1 Recoil strike
- #1 Follow through Diagonal strike
- #2 Recoil strike


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 26, 2006)

# 1 Strike follow through , # 2 Strike (figure eight)
Punyo strike to the temple or jaw (slight recoil)
Hook Punyo around the front of the neck and pull opponent into a knee.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 29, 2006)

- Up and Down
- Redonda or #1 Doblete
- Crossada Open
- Crossada Closed
- Sombrada to Full #1 follow-through strike


----------



## stickarts (May 1, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Cool, I tried this one too.
> 
> The cool thing about this one is that it reminds me of the "Abaniko-Double action" technique from the Professors 1980's video series. There is an upward double zero finish in that series.
> 
> - Another variation I did was adding a Redonda after the Abaniko again.


 
Nice!


----------

